# Shackle Hands demo



## TaiChiTJ (Aug 4, 2018)

*There is a lot of information on this form for free on YT. I think it is of Chinese heritage. 






*


----------



## Martial D (Aug 4, 2018)

Err..ok.

What are your thoughts on the matter?


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Aug 4, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Err..ok.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the matter?



First of all, a big WHOOPS. If this form is indigenous to Africa, I put it in the wrong place! I have been aware of a form called "Shackle Hands", with origins in China, for many years. I assumed this was an adaptation of that form, I may be in error.

Other than that thought, the form has direct and applicable applications, and a teacher that is willing to share them. The sharing of practical applications in forms has grown over the years, but is still something that can be rare with some teachers, possibly with good reasons. 

Also I am interested in Tai Chi Chuan, and I see similarity in some of the movement patterns in this form with TCC.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 4, 2018)

I have to ask what is the point in this and why is it called shakle hands?   I could get it if your hands stayed together like you were restrained by a device but since his hands separate, im confused. 


(yes i might look into it off site further at a later date)


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Aug 4, 2018)

Rat said:


> I have to ask what is the point in this and why is it called shakle hands?   I could get it if your hands stayed together like you were restrained by a device but since his hands separate, im confused.
> 
> 
> (yes i might look into it off site further at a later date)



"It's meant to be a metaphor", I guess of a strong blast of strength that breaks the manacles. Here is the Chinese form I was thinking of. So the first one may indeed be indigenous to Africa.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Aug 5, 2018)

Aha !! I should have checked MartialTalk's own info base. A list of African arts has been made and the Shackle Hands system is described.

African and Caribbean Martial Arts List

Here is the description:

-Kiungo Cha Mkono
(a.k.a. "Shackle Hands" and "The Shackle Hand Style") is an art developed by Master Nganga Mfundishi Tolo-Naa from traditional African arts. The hands are linked together based on the concept that two hands are better than one. It is also symbolic of Africans in slavery. It takes traditional blocks and strikes and combines into one action. This defense can be practical in application, but it is more flashy than anything. There are three levels, 1) hands joined at the wrist, 2) hands are separated, and 3) hands are crossed as the Egyptians are often depicted. The last being the highest level and symbolizes spiritual cultivation.


----------



## greytowhite (Aug 26, 2018)

I found the Wusong Breaks Manacles set to be very interesting. It seems very close at times to Chen taiji.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Aug 26, 2018)

greytowhite said:


> I found the Wusong Breaks Manacles set to be very interesting. It seems very close at times to Chen taiji.



Yes I think I see the similarities. Deep stance work like most Chen, lots of elbow work.


----------

